# help for start FreeBSD (on netbook)



## MagicCoder (Mar 12, 2010)

hi friends .
i want to start freebsd unix on netbook (asus eeepc 1005ha)
And have a few questions :
1- whats best distro for start . :stud
2- whats best distro for (asus eeepc 1005ha) .
3- how to install free bsd With linux backtrack and windows 7 .

thank you .

Sorry for bad grammar .


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 12, 2010)

There are no distros for FreeBSD.....
Read handbook... 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/


probably download dvd and simply install FreeBSD
If you want to preserve windows, search forum, this have been discussed many times


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, actually, though unlike Linux, FreeBSD is a full operating system in itself, there are a couple of what you might call "distros", in the sense that they repackage FreeBSD (and sometimes add a bit).  PCBSD comes to mind.  It looks like the GhostBSD kids are working on having an installable system as well.


----------



## sirinon (Jul 29, 2010)

hey all, 

i have read the wiki and it appears to be supported 

http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee#head-2be719b7a4f7f146f36382fe7988848ef2f12346

my question is , has anyone here installed  freeBSD on an asus Eee 1005Ha  and if so 
were there any unexpected errors or hardware issues ?


----------



## joz (Apr 11, 2011)

sirinon said:
			
		

> my question is , has anyone here installed  freeBSD on an asus Eee 1005Ha  and if so
> were there any unexpected errors or hardware issues ?



Yep, works like a charm. Follow the Wiki with some minor tweaking on the sysctl params and it will run fine. 

Wifi works fine and stable. Used wifimgr to config and didn't fail me yet. (Except when I change the MAC address; somehow this makes my card go berserk and crashes my router - could be fun to image how it does it)

The *eeemon* module doesn't seem to work. I compile, install and load it but the sysctl oid's don't appear.

Suspend and resume don't work either (well, at least resume - have to reboot from power button cause screen gets locked in colored stripes).

Some annoying problems with normal users (un)mounting usb's (due to gam-server, I'm told).

All in all a great experience.


----------



## Imanol (Apr 25, 2011)

For the triple-boot, use grub2, it ROCKS!

To boot FreeBSD:


```
insmod ufs2
kfreebsd PATH_TO_LOADER (usually /boot/loader)
boot
```

There you go, Windows boots with the chainloader trick and if you install grub2 from backtrack, linux will be autoconfigured (I guess Windows too) but redo the FreeBSD entry, you never know how it'll react...


----------

